# New: AAS Multiphonics - Modular Synth - intro $79



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

I just noticed this new modular synthesizer - created by one of my favourite synth developers.

Multiphonics CV-1. No idea whether they plan to make this an expandable platform or if this is basically a “locked down” type of ecosystem deal (which I kind of hope...)

Have not had the opportunity to read up on it or listen to the SoundCloud but colour me interested. I need a (modular) synth like a hole in my head, and I already need more time to dive deeper into Voltage Modular, Pigments 3, Lion, Generate, MSoundFactory and Equator 2 (oh and Eight Voice) etc. - but AAS do have a pretty good track record.

Anyway... maybe some of you may have ideas, first impressions, opinions? Would love to hear them over the course of the next couple of days. Intro price is $79 apparently.






AAS Multiphonics CV-1 modular synthesizer VST AU AAX


Multiphonics CV-1 is the best modular synthesizer plug-in in VST, Audio Units (AU), and AAX formats for Reason, Live, Logic Pro, Pro Tools, Cubase, Reaper, Cakewalk, FL Studio, and many more. Try Multiphonics CV-1 for free.




www.applied-acoustics.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

Of course Cameron / Venus Theory is the first to deliver a good demo 









Multiphonics CV-1


Multiphonics CV-1 Modular Synthesizer DEEP INTO SOUND A playground for the exploration of sound and synthesis. Product Page: https://www.applied-acoustics.com/multiphonics-cv-1/




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 27, 2021)

This looks very fun. I also like how there are so many modules, just like the real racks


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> This looks very fun. I also like how there are so many modules, just like the real racks


It does. But the free version of Voltage Modular offers a lot of these core components - it you want to get your feet wet. And it offers an ecosystem that is ideal for suckers with too much money... erm... I mean... ideal for true synth heads. So I’m trying to find out what’s the “edge” that AAS has. Or what are its USPs so to speak...


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 27, 2021)

Saw this too, and was for some reason intrigued. I usually don't click very well with software modulars, but love working with my physical modular. I was hoping that AAS would bring some interesting modelled modules to the table. Looking at what is (currently) included it all seems fairly basic, so i probably won't be getting it right now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> Saw this too, and was for some reason intrigued. I usually don't click very well with software modulars, but love working with my physical modular. I was hoping that AAS would bring some interesting modelled modules to the table. Looking at what is (currently) included it all seems fairly basic, so i probably won't be getting it right now.


Same here. I was kind of expecting a lot of physical modelling oriented modules, but this seems to comprise of more basic subtractive stuff. No doubt quality stuff but hardly complementing my current Voltage Modular collection.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I just noticed this new modular synthesizer - created by one of my favourite synth developers.
> 
> Multiphonics CV-1. No idea whether they plan to make this an expandable platform or if this is basically a “locked down” type of ecosystem deal (which I kind of hope...)
> 
> ...


What surprises me if I’m reading this correctly,as much of a synth-manic as you are with all of the virtual modulars in the market & you don’t have BAZILLE! ??

🎶🎶🎶 It’s another U-he gem 🎶🎶🎶


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> What surprises me if I’m reading this correctly,as much of a synth-manic as you are with all of the virtual modulars in the market & you don’t have BAZILLE! ??
> 
> 🎶🎶🎶 It’s another U-he gem 🎶🎶🎶


Bazille is a revered synth ‘round here. Don’t mistake that little list for my entire list 

And FM is still my favourite type of synthesis. So yes, Bazille is great, I even purchased the latest Howard Scarr preset bank (the Cookbook) for rev 1.1 of Bazille. Great synth, and very high on the doc’s list of best synths ever made. I think I may skip this AAS release and be a decent boy and just wait for Tracktion to release F ‘Em


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 27, 2021)

Tassman redux?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Tassman redux?


Nope. Mainly plain old subtractive architecture.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Tassman redux?


This was my initial hope though...


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 27, 2021)

Yeah the Cookbook is awesome!
I’m a fanatic with anything Howard is involved,he’s one of my all time favorite sound designers.
I recently wrote a song that’s using a Cookbook preset as the bass line, I couldn’t have come up with that preset in 10 lifetimes. Howard’s presets are creative,musical,subtle and useable. My biggest gripe with many boutique presets are they can be mind blowing but are too recognizable, & feel like stunts. Howard’s a magician his presets just work.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Yeah the Cookbook is awesome!
> I’m a fanatic with anything Howard is involved,he’s one of my all time favorite sound designers.
> I recently wrote a song that’s using a Cookbook preset as the bass line I couldn’t have come up with that preset in 10 lifetimes,Howard’s presets are creative,musical,subtle and useable. My biggest gripe with many boutique presets are they can be mind blowing but are too recognizable, & feel like stunts. Howard’s a magician his presets just work.


Truth


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 27, 2021)

This appears to geared toward newbies as a learning tool (at least the publicity is slanted that way). Maybe AAS and Audible Genius, the developer of Syntorial, should get together. Syntorial offers expansion modules for several major software synths. How about an expansion dealing with modular synthesis based on Multiphonics CV-1?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice release. But I'm having too much fun programming VITAL to bother with this.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Nice release. But I'm having too much fun programming VITAL to bother with this.


Haha. Gotcha. Proceed!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 27, 2021)

Minor start with Voltage Modular and not comfy with how far it can take me for Multiphonics CV-1 cost.
Bazille remains strong option.

( _Oops .... see the Trial now. Should help a lot ! _)


----------



## AmbientMile (Apr 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> ...and just wait for Tracktion to release F ‘Em


I'm wondering if it will ever happen. It was three months ago that they did the livestream and said "a couple weeks until release". I'm a little disappointed with Tracktion right now. I know they keep adding features, but I want it NOW!!


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 27, 2021)

Clearly a paid endorsement. Surprising considering he's also an "influencer" for Cherry VM. As he tells his mother, Cameron's "an internet sensation". 



doctoremmet said:


> Of course Cameron / Venus Theory is the first to deliver a good demo


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Clearly a paid endorsement. Surprising considering he's also an "influencer" for Cherry VM. As he tells his mother, Cameron's "an internet sensation".


Cameron may need to become slightly more selective, I feel. I dig his endorsements for PSP, Denise, Voltage Modular, Arturia, Falcon, Reason and many more. But at some point a certain fatigue sets in. I do admire his attitude though and his knowledge, skills and all the hard work he clearly puts in.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

AmbientMile said:


> I'm wondering if it will ever happen. It was three months ago that they did the livestream and said "a couple weeks until release". I'm a little disappointed with Tracktion right now. I know they keep adding features, but I want it NOW!!


Last week (I am shameless, yes):


----------



## antret (Apr 30, 2021)

I’ve been giving the demo a spin today. I really want to like it as I am an AAS fan (recent convert it’s true!), but the sound didn’t floor me right away. 

What I liked: 

Low to reasonable CPU usage
the filter can get mean! Up the resonance and the growl 

The physical modeling filter thing that you can treat as an oscillator is fun. 

I’ve rediscovered the toybox collection for Reaktor and I do really like the sound of those. My CPU does pay a price for those though...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

antret said:


> The physical modeling filter thing that you can treat as an oscillator is fun.


Liked the Objeq Filter and Pulses modules the best. But all in all not a reason for me to pull the trigger.

Toybox and UA in Reaktor + my ever expanding Voltage Modular stash ought to be enough for now here as well


----------



## Lindon (May 1, 2021)

if the words "Free" and "Virtual Modular" are in this then some one should mention VCV Rack: https://vcvrack.com/


----------



## lychee (May 1, 2021)

Interesting :




I've always been interested in AAS instruments and especially in physical modeling, of which AAS has made it a hallmark.
With my DAW I had in bundle the super electric piano Lounge Lizard, and Strum GS (which is the only product that disappointed me from them).
I recently purchased the excellent Chromaphone, which is certainly the source of the Objeq module from Multiphonics CV-1.
In short, I'm a fan of their products, but should I fall for this Multiphonics CV-1, knowing that I already have Reason Rack for the modular part and that I own Chromaphone? I hesitate!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

I’ll wait and see where they’re heading with it. If it gets more PM modules down the line, it may evolve into a new Tassman. As it is I think we’re good.


----------



## lychee (May 1, 2021)

I think they must have a plan to sell us add-on modules, I'm willing to bet.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

lychee said:


> I think they must have a plan to sell us add-on modules, I'm willing to bet.


I am sure I’d lose that bet


----------



## antret (May 1, 2021)

I’m in wait and see mode as well! 

Though I will say their patching scheme is relatively easy to get a handle on, so that’s something for consideration.

When 1st tried Reaktor I couldn’t get a sound at all from trying to put blocks together (until I found the toybox modules, but still). I’ve gotten better (not much) but I was able to fire up this AAS modular and get cracking with minimal fuss.


----------



## heisenberg (May 25, 2021)

Mentioning this here, as I don't see a better spot to mention draw attention to this insane upgrade buy.. If you have a bunch of the AAS Synths, I would implore you to check your accounts on AAS for bundle deal pricing on upgrades to your existing AAS Synths plus get a copy of the new Multiphonics Modular for less than the price of a single upgrade.


----------

